# Really swollen jowls.



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

The first time I saw my little one after coming back from vacation, her jowls were VERY swollen. It wasn't tender, nor did it have any heat to it. Before I left, I had noticed it was kind of swollen right behind her cheek bones, but it went away. This time it started behind her cheek bones under her ears, ran all the way down, even swollen underneath her jaw. Her breathing is fine, she's eating okay, but I was thinking teeth. She just turned two, isn't this the time for capped teeth or something? I am going to call the vet out, I just want to know if I'm thinking in the right direction.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Definitely might be teeth, especially if you feel bumps along the lower jaw line. They way you describe the swelling under her ears and behind the cheek, though, i would also be thinking strangles. Especially if it's on both sides and if she has a fever or any kind of snotty nose....good luck!


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

I would get an equine dentist out for a look she might need some removed maybe.


----------



## The Pie (Sep 10, 2010)

yes, my first thought was strangles. Have you taken her temp?


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

No, it's not strangles. That was my first terrifying thought when I noticed the swelling the first time, but that was over two weeks ago. She's perfectly healthy otherwise, no nasal discharge or fever, and so is the mare she lives with 24/7. Sorry, I meant to mention that in the original post, lol.

I just remember my vet saying some horses need to have the capped teeth removed around two years old. Guess it's that time. I'll have to feel a little harder to see if there are any unusual bumps. She wasn't as swollen the next time I went out, so it's coming and going in waves. I'm calling the vet this afternoon to make an appointment.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

It's not swollen at all this morning, but I made an appointment with the vet on Tuesday. He doubts it's the capped teeth I was talking about because those are baby teeth. But what I heard from a vet was that sometimes they had to be pulled if they didn't fall out. So I don't know what's going on. At least I'm still 99% positive it's not strangles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waterbuggies (Jun 9, 2009)

My gelding did the same thing. Seemed to feel ok, ate, acted normal, just had swelling around the jowls. He must have ate something that he didn't like the next day or it was gone and back to normal. I couldn't find any bite marks or anything so I assumed something he ate, but you know what assuming does for you.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah, I know, lol. If it's an allergic reaction, it's something she continues to eat. But who knows, I'll have an answer on Tuesday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi, what did you find out from the vet visit?


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh my, forgot about this thread! Basically, it looks/seems like guttural pouch tympany. The catch is there are basically no reports of it being seen in horses older than one. Gracie is two. He comes back out tomorrow to do a CBC to make sure there is no hidden infection, as well as check her teeth/mouth out. For more details, I made a thread titled, "Guttural pouch tympany." =]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow - i'll read the new thread. Gutteral pouch something doesn't surprise me but I've never heard of tympany...have to learn something new today!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Basically it's an air pocket.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

